# Switchblades in Ohio



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

If you guys didn't know, SB140 was just signed into law. The law is a little cumbersome to read but Kniferights.org summs it up nicely:


> SB 140 would change Ohio knife law by making two separate substantive changes:
> 
> 1. Repealing the ban on manufacture and sale of "switchblade," "spring blade" and "gravity" knives;
> 
> 2. Clearing up the confusion in Ohio law regarding carry of ANY knife by defining a knife, razor or cutting instrument as a "deadly weapon" or "weapon" ONLY if it is used as a weapon. This would allow carrying any knife concealed in Ohio.


Since it is illegal to carry any deadly weapon concealed in Ohio(except a handgun with a permit) , point 2 is a big help. Also, not mentioned above, but there is also self defense provisions so if you do use the knife for self defense, there are legal protections.

The actual text of the bill can be found here. 

Now as soon as the 90 days after the Gov signed it elapses, I'm going shopping. :vs_bananasplit: I see a Benchmade Automatic in my future. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When Wisconsin allowed automatic knives I bought a bunch. Here's what I found.

A Buck knife has more build quality than one from Europe.

Someday your spring loaded activator will jam on fabric, or your finger.

You cannot store these knives folded. You'll get more life out of knives that are always open in your collection.

Properly adjusted, I can open a standard knife faster--I only have to 'snap' it. You'll have to find a button, not easy in a dark alley.

Finally, I love my stilettos. Then again, I love collecting baseball cards...


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> When Wisconsin allowed automatic knives I bought a bunch. Here's what I found.
> 
> A Buck knife has more build quality than one from Europe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips . I agree with the comment on collection. Afterall, I already have a fairly extensive (for me) gun and ammo collection. Now to get started on a switchblade collection. I've wanted a good quality one since I was a teenager 30 years ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one auto.
It has a manual safety, which I thought was stupid until the knife opened in my pocket.
I have since found that assisted opening knives are faster than first switching off the safety of my auto, then activating the open button.
Never had one of my assisted knives open in my pocket.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

To add to this, I don't just "buy" switchblades, I have 'consultants.'

As you know, I buy from *Joyce and Nick*, they have a nice little family business. When I want something of quality--like a knife that might save my bacon--they check their inventory and find me the best example.

I have never had a switchblade 'fail,' or had the main spring go bad. As stated, you should put this type of knife 'open' in a secure drawer.

Of course, you get what you pay for. Good quality autos cost serious money.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't collect knives, so you will never find mine open in a drawer. I've had a Gerber Covert Auto in my pocket for several years, and it gets used multiple times every day. I've never had a moments trouble with it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Never had one of my assisted knives open in my pocket.*

Just like anything else--_practice, practice, practice_.

Personally, I just buy top shelf Sicilian automatics. How my retailer gets them into the country I have no idea, but it seems to be fashionable among all types of people. I think the "thrill" is the big deal. Lots of knife movies were made in the 1950s, and I believe that kids who saw these movies all imagined it was 'them' up on the screen.

To that, I was quite surprised when dealers started to ship folders to Wisconsin. For quite a long time we had to read the warning "*Not Available In Wisconsin or Connecticut*."

My view of automatic knives was quite mundane. It's the blade that does the cutting, not the spring or the handle. I still have a few of the "old school" types. But if I really need to slice something or do some careful trimming, I use smaller knives and thinner blades.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Always had a switchblade fetish... maybe because of all the movies I grew up watching LOL. I had a vintage switchblade business back in the 80's and early 90's. Went to the larger gun shows to ply my wares and meet collectors. Went to Europe and made some good connections in Italy, Amsterdam, and Germany. Finally got to meet Henning Ritter at the Hubertus factory, the sweetest guy you would ever want to meet. I was finding odd and rare switchblades from Russia (made by prisoners from spare AK 47 parts) Czechoslovakia, Belgium, Spain, and Italy. Very popular in the states with collectors. Rubbed elbows with Les of Benchmade, the Vollotans, Al Mar (had the table next to me every year at the OKCA show in Eugene, another GREAT guy, who also put one of the first new modern switchblades into production) and that a$$hole who owned Spyderco. Had my own auto knife in production for a couple years, the American Tactical Supply M4. The knife biz was a blast, and you meet a better quality of people at knife shows! Here's my knife, on the cover of my last catalog circa 1993.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, guys, trying getting to this address. Joyce and Nick sell automatics and they are very honest. I have never gotten a ding or a scratch in any knife I sent away for. Drop my name, "The Tourist from Wisconsin."

https://www.nicnac.net


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> When Wisconsin allowed automatic knives I bought a bunch. Here's what I found.
> 
> A Buck knife has more build quality than one from Europe.
> 
> ...


Have heard of bars so rough..the thugs carry their switchblades open in their pocket. Didnt realize they were just trying to preserve the spring tention on the activator. Learning new things is always nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Then again, I love collecting baseball cards...


Me Too! Thinking its time to sell them...


----------

